# Allround Forellen Kombi - Forellenteich



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich besitze eine Shimano Vengeance SeaBass 240MH mit einer 2500er Shimano Technium FD Rolle für die Spinnangelei an Rhein-Herne-Kanal, Ruhr, Duisburger Hafen etc.

Viele Bekannte von mir sind häufig an den diversen Forellenteichen in und um Oberhausen und ich würde mich gern mal anschliessen, hatte bis vor ein paar Tagen allerdings keinen Plan von den Möglichkeiten der Forellenangelei.

Mich interessieren sowohl die passive als auch die aktive Methode die Salmoniden zu überlisten.

*Nach einigem Lesen war für mich klar eine 3,00m - 3,90m lange Steckrute mit irgendwas zwischen 5-40g WG zu nehmen. Dazu eine 1000er oder 2000er Rolle mit einer 0,18er oder 0,20er Monofilen Schnur.*

Frage von mir ist ob solch eine Kombo für die gängigen Forellenteiche iO ist oder ich hier völligen Unsinn rede?
Und ob ich mit dieser Kombo sowohl aktiv als auch passiv Angeln kann?

MfG Mathes


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2021)

Moin, gehen tut das, klaro.
Mir persönlich wäre 40g WG zuviel wenn ich mir eine Rute extra fürn Forellenteich holen wollte und gerade zum aktiven angeln wären mir 3,9 schon arg lang.
Jetzt ist Teich ja aber auch nicht gleich Teich, bei großen Anlagen machen 3,90 teils Sinn, sei es wegen der Wurfweite oder der Vorfachlänge / Tiefeneinstellung.

Grüße JK


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

Erstmal Danke für die Schnelle Antwort.

Aus dem Grund suche ich so die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 
Angenommen man legt einen Mittelwert über die Forellenteiche Deutschlands, welche Rolle/Rute Kombo wäre da empfehlenswert?

Die Sbirolino-Montage interessiert mich ebenso wie die Wasserkugel- oder Bodentaster-Montage.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Mai 2021)

Moin, 

habe viele Jahre ausgiebig am Forellensee gefischt (meist aber die selben Anlagen). Meiner Meinung nach kann so eine Forellenrute gar nicht lang genug sein. Da die Teiche ja meist recht gepflegt sind, ist nach hinten genügend Platz zum ausholen. 
Ich fische nahezu alle meine Montagen mit 2 Meter Vorfächern. Auf Grund mit Bodentaster fische ich leichte Feederruten in 4,20m Länge. Für gefühlvolles Werfen willst du das Gewicht ja nicht unbedingt 5 cm unter der Rutenspitze haben. Dahinter dann das 2 m Vorfach und beim Ausholen geht man hinten ja auch noch etwas runter. Daher sind für mich 4 m Ruten Pflicht. 
Auch beim Angeln mit der Wasserkugel oder nem schwimmendem Spiro und dahintergeschaltenem Piloten nutze ich ein 2 m Vorfach oder ziehe an tieferen Seen den Piloten sogar auf die Hauptschnur. Ein Abstand zwischen Pilotkugel und Gewicht muss ja auch gegeben sein. So kommt auch da eine ordentliche Strecke zusammen. Bei tieferen Seen nutze ich hierfür sogar meine 5m Bologneserute. 
Beim Schleppen mit Spiro nutze ich eine 4,20m Tremarella-Rute, aus oben genannten Gründen. 
Lediglich mit aktiven Angeln mit Spoon, Spinner oder Wobble nutze ich eine kurze sehr leichte Spinnrute (0-5 Gramm).

Beim Wurfgewicht musst du schauen was dir passt. Allgemein würde ich nicht zu schwer auf die teilweise sehr vorsichtigen Forellen fischen. Ich nutze meist 15 Gramm Bodentaster und Spiros. Dafür reichen also recht moderate Wurfgewichte aus. 
Mit einer 20er Mono als Schnur machst du auf jeden Fall nicht viel falsch. Damit kriegt man auch die dicken Salmoniden raus.


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

Danke für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht Niklas!

Hast du vielleicht ein Ausrüstungsbeispiel? 
Sprich wenn ich das richtig leichte, aktive Angeln mit Spoons etc. nutzen möchte, dann würdest du eine ~2m Rute mit 0-Xg WG wählen?


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Mai 2021)

Ich bin nicht grad der Typ der dauernd den Markt und neue Modelle im Blick hat, daher kann ich dir nicht sagen was es grad an guten Modellen gibt. Ich gehe immer in den Angelladen wenn ich was brauche und fasse dann da alles an und entscheide mich. Hat bisher immer gut funktioniert.

Ich kann dir aber in etwa meine Kombi beschreiben. Diese habe ich schon viele Jahre im Einsatz und bin nach wie vor hochzufrieden damit.
Rute: Savage Gear, glaube 1,80 lang, (könnte aber auch 2,10 sein) und 0-5 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Soweit ich weiß wird die Rute nicht mehr produziert.
Rolle: Spro Grand Arc 830 in 020

Super Combi die mich nie im Stich gelassen hat. Feinfühlige weiche Aktion die sich beim Werfen aber gut aufheizt und auch nen gutes Rückgrat besitzt.
Am Forellensee konnte ich neben zahlreichen Großforellen bis 7 kg nen 97er Hecht und nen 95er Graser landen. In Nordnorwegen hatte ich das gute Stück auch schon im Einsatz. Dort wollte ich mit nem kleinen Gummifisch kleine Dorsche fangen. Kann ja keiner ahnen das da im flachen Wasser der Meterdorsch wartet. Aber auch den habe ich irgendwann hochbekommen 
Habe leider auch keine besseren Bilder gefunden als die aus der Norwegentour vor 5 Jahren.


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

Das scheint eine gute Tour gewesen zu sein ;-)

Ich hab jetzt mal folgende Kombination ins Auge gefasst:

Rute:
https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-tactical-lake-trout-3-6m-5-40g--ap0789

Rolle:
https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-ninja-lt-2000-18-4bb-150m-0-16mm--rd0536

Ist diese Rolle "nur" mit einer 0,16er Schnur bespulbar?!


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Mai 2021)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Bespulbar ist sie damit bestimmt, aber wieso willst du unbedingt ne 16er fischen?
Hatte bisher erst einmal zum Forellenangeln ne 16er drauf. Die habe ich recht schnell wieder runtergeschmissen. War mir einfach zu dünn.


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

Mein Ziel ist es eine 0,20er zu Fischen. Die Frage ist, ob die genannte Rolle auch mit einer 0,20er bespulbar ist.


----------



## magi (11. Mai 2021)

Ich kenne deine Rute nicht (3,6 m ist eine gute Länge, um fast überall irgendwie klar zu kommen) im Detail, aber ne 20er für den Forellenteich ist schon relativ dick. Wenn es Gerätezusammenstellung,Teich und Fische hergeben, ist 0,16-0,18 mm meist völlig ausreichend. Da du ja explizit OB--> Kiefer erwähnt hast; da reicht mMn auch ne 0,14 mm dicke Schnur... Natürlich kannst du die 2000er Ninja auch mit ner 20er bespuen. Bedenke dann nur, dass du mit ca. 100 m Schnurfassung nach einigen Puff-Besuchen und Montagenwechseln ggf. Nicht mehr viel Schnur auf der Rolle haben wirst bzw. Öfter komplett neu aufspulen musst.


----------



## hanzz (11. Mai 2021)

emphaser schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist es eine 0,20er zu Fischen. Die Frage ist, ob die genannte Rolle auch mit einer 0,20er bespulbar ist.


Ist sie.
Es gibt auf Rollen immer eine Angabe wieviel Schnurfassung die Spule hat.
Hier in dem Fall 0,16, 150m

0,20er wären dann so ca. 120-130m


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Mai 2021)

Ich würde gern sehen wie du eine Lachsforelle mit ner 14er Hauptschnur drillst. Zumindest bei mir haben die ordentlich Kraft. 

Ich gehe da lieber auf Nummer sicher. Wenn du relativ lange Vorfächer fischt, sprich so wie ich 2m, dann kriegt die Forelle von der 20er Hauptschnur eh nichts mit. Allerdings gehe ich selbst beim Vorfach nie unter ne 16er.


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

magi schrieb:


> Ich kenne deine Rute nicht (3,6 m ist eine gute Länge, um fast überall irgendwie klar zu kommen) im Detail, aber ne 20er für den Forellenteich ist schon relativ dick. Wenn es Gerätezusammenstellung,Teich und Fische hergeben, ist 0,16-0,18 mm meist völlig ausreichend. Da du ja explizit OB--> Kiefer erwähnt hast; da reicht mMn auch ne 0,14 mm dicke Schnur... Nütlich kannst du die 2000er Ninja auch mit ner 20er bespuen. Bedenke dann nur, dass du mit ca. 100 m Schnurfassung nach einigen Puff-Besuchen und Montagenwechseln ggf. Nicht mehr viel Schnur auf der Rolle haben wirst bzw. Öfter komplett neu aufspulen musst.


Vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. Und schön das du aus der Gegend kommst. Ja Kiefer steht aufgrund der Nähe definitiv weit oben. NOCH habe ich Keine Rute, dachte nur, dass sie ein guter Kompromiss und Einstieg wäre.

Das Fischen auf einer 0,20er Schnur ist auch nicht Fix, es ist das was ich am meisten gehört/gelesen habe. Ich lasse mich hier gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## hanzz (11. Mai 2021)

Eine 0,20er ist für den Anfang echt ok.
Ich hab auch nach Jahren auch immer noch eine 0,20er drauf.
Machste einfach nichts falsch mit.

Falls es wirklich da auch Sonderbesatz gibt, z.B. kleine-mittlere Störe, größere Forellen, etc. hast du etwas Puffer.


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

Sollte die Rolle dann größer gewählt werden? Um mehr Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben?


----------



## hanzz (11. Mai 2021)

Naja, Kiefer hat jetzt nicht die Riesen Teiche und die restlichen Teiche in NRW auch nicht unbedingt.
Wenn Du bei Montagenwechsel nicht immer 2 m abschneiden musst/wirst, kommst du damit schon hin.
Schau, dass du eine Rolle mit Ersatzspule bekommst. Hast dann immer Ersatz bei, kannst da z.B. auch eine feinere Schnur drauf machen und rumprobieren.


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2021)

emphaser schrieb:


> Sollte die Rolle dann größer gewählt werden? Um mehr Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben?


Ich bin ein Spinnangler und kenne mich mit diesen Forellenruten nicht aus, aber ich glaube, dass Du bei einer ü3 m Rute mit einer 3000 oder 4000er nichts verkehrt machst 

Schreibe hier aber wegen dem, was hanzz geschrieben hat. Das mit E-Spule hat er nämlich sehr recht. Schau, ob Du vlt. noch irgendwo die alte Ninja A bekommst. Bei der war nämlich eine E-Spule dabei. Muss nur achten, denn die alten Daiwa Größen sind etwas größer als bei den LTs - wenn Du eine kleine Rolle brauchst, ist dann eine 1500er die richtige für Dich, wenn größer, dann eine 2500er

Übrigens, bei der Schnurdicke musst Du keine Sorgen haben - eine 2000er Ninja kannst Du z.B. problemlos mit einer 0,08 Geflochtener oder mit 0,25er mono fischen


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

> *Eine Allroundrolle zum Forellenfischen hat die Grösse 1500-2500, eine Übersetzung von 5.3:1, Frontbremse und einem Fassungsvermögen von 200m bei 0.20mm*


Das habe ich von einer Forellen Seite im Netz. Und deckt sich mit den meisten Aussagen aus den Videos und Artikeln.

Fallen Euch Rollen ein, die über obenstehende Attribute verfügen und eine Ersatzspule haben?


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2021)

emphaser schrieb:


> Das habe ich von einer Forellen Seite im Netz. Und deckt sich mit den meisten Aussagen aus den Videos und Artikeln.
> 
> Fallen Euch Rollen ein, die über obenstehende Attribute verfügen und eine Ersatzspule haben?


Ich glaube, dass man bei keiner der neuen Rollen eine bekommt 

Die alten Daiwa Rollen hatten fast alle eine dabei - die o.g. Ninja A z.B. Bei Bode bekommt man noch die alte Legalis HA, die auch eine dabei hat. Eine wirklich super Voll-Alu-Rolle, die man fast nirgendwo noch bekommen kann. Die würde ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen. Für Dich wäre eine 2000er die richtige. Diese hat aber eine ÜS von 6.0:1 und einen Schnureinzug von 80 cm - heißt, Du musst vlt. etwas langsamer kurbeln 

Die Okuma Ceymar XT hat auch eine. Ist aber eine Plastikrolle (wie Ninja), mit Plastikteilen im Getriebe. Von dem Getriebe bin ich nicht sehr beeindruckt (schlechter wie bei der Ninja A), aber einige Boardies fischen diese Rolle sehr erfolgreich schon seit einigen Jahren und haben keinerlei Probleme damit.


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

Ich werde mir die genannte Rolle mal anschauen! Danke für den Tip. 
Und echt schade, das da der Rotstift bei den Herstellern angesetzt worden ist.


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

Aber mal was anderes… ich habe ja wie oben beschrieben eine Shimano Technium 2500 FD mit geflochtener Schnur zum Spinnangeln.

https://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-technium-2500-fd-290m-0-18mm-5-0-1-270g--15681.html

Hier ist eine Ersatzspule bei, kann ich hier nicht einfach eine entsprechende Schnur aufspulen für den Forellenteich?


----------



## hanzz (11. Mai 2021)

emphaser schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes… ich habe ja wie oben beschrieben eine Shimano Technium 2500 FD mit geflochtener Schnur zum Spinnangeln.
> 
> https://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-technium-2500-fd-290m-0-18mm-5-0-1-270g--15681.html
> 
> Hier ist eine Ersatzspule bei, kann ich hier nicht einfach eine entsprechende Schnur aufspulen für den Forellenteich?


Klar. Ist eine tolle Rolle und die Größe passt auch.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat die 75cm Schnureinzug.

Edit
Ne 73cm


----------



## emphaser (11. Mai 2021)

Klasse, Danke für die Hilfe, dann kann ich ja hier doppelt punkten mit der Rolle! Dann fehlt nur noch eine passende Rute. Und natürlich eine passende Schnur. Gibt’s da ein paar Vorschläge?


----------



## magi (12. Mai 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich würde gern sehen wie du eine Lachsforelle mit ner 14er Hauptschnur drillst. Zumindest bei mir haben die ordentlich Kraft.
> 
> Ich gehe da lieber auf Nummer sicher. Wenn du relativ lange Vorfächer fischt, sprich so wie ich 2m, dann kriegt die Forelle von der 20er Hauptschnur eh nichts mit. Allerdings gehe ich selbst beim Vorfach nie unter ne 16er.


Wenn die Gerätezusammenstellung passt geht das erstaunlich gut. Versuche mal eine gefüllte 1 L Wasserflasche mit einer leichten Forellenrute oder Matchrute anzuheben-oder lass es lieber! Du kannst mit derart leichten Ruten gar nicht genug Druck aufbauen, als dass du das mehr an Tragkraft der 0,20er wirklich ausreizen könntest. Du musst allerdings nur penibel mit den Montagenwechseln sein. Bei einer 0,14er hast du keine Verschleissreserve! Und selbst Babybombarden würde ich nie mit einer derart dünnen Schnur fischen wollen, dafür sind die Ränder der Kunststoffröhrchen viel zu schlecht entgratet/zu scharfkantig. Der Threaderöffner sollte mMn erstmal mit einer guten 0, 18mm starten und die 2500er Ninja nehmen. Mit der Rollengrösse kann man mehr anstellen und auch das Handling an der langen Rute wird besser sein.


----------



## hanzz (12. Mai 2021)

magi schrieb:


> und die 2500er Ninja


Was spricht gegen die bereits vorhandene Shimano Technium ?
Größe passt, robust, E-Rolle ist dabei, Bremse ist top.
Hab ebenfalls eine Technium, zwar in 4000, aber kann nur gutes berichten.

Wenn natürlich Verlangen nach neuem Gerät da ist ---> Ninja


----------



## magi (12. Mai 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die bereits vorhandene Shimano Technium ?
> Größe passt, robust, E-Rolle ist dabei, Bremse ist top.
> Hab ebenfalls eine Technium, zwar in 4000, aber kann nur gutes berichten.
> 
> Wenn natürlich Verlangen nach neuem Gerät da ist ---> Ninja


Spricht natürlich nichts dagegen. Mir ging es schwerpunktmäßig um die Grösse. Hab selbst mehrheitlich 2500er Rollen im Gebrauch für die Forellenteichfischerei und 1 x 2000er. Geht vielleicht gut mit ul Gerät aber für die klassische Puffangelei sind die 2500er mMn wesentlich handlicher - und darüber hinaus auch zum leichten Spinn-und Ansitzangeln geeignet und damit vielseitiger.


----------



## emphaser (12. Mai 2021)

Also Rollentechnisch habe ich mich jetzt auf meine bereits vorhandene Shimano Technium 2500 FD eingeschossen. Bespulen werde ich diese mit einer 0,18er Monofilen Schnur.

Bei der Rute habe ich jetzt 2 Stück auserkoren, bei denen Ihr mir evtl. ein wenig Hilfestellung geben könnt.

https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-diabolo-x-sbiro-30

Oder:

https://www.angel-discount24.de/Spro-Trout-Master-Tactical-Trout-Lake-300m-5-40g

Beide 3,60m beide ein ähnliches WG und beide in etwa eine Preisklasse.


----------



## magi (12. Mai 2021)

Ganz ehrlich: für den Preis würde ich mir beide schicken lassen, die Rolle dran Schrauben und probieren, welche Kombo mir mehr zusagt.


----------



## emphaser (12. Mai 2021)

Kurzes Update:

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Spro In 3,90m Länge entschieden und bin sehr sehr gespannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2021)

Super.
Dann berichte mal wie sie sich macht.


----------



## Dennisjagut (31. Mai 2021)

Den erste Bericht von Nicklas32 fand ich interressant zu lesen, da ich auch gerne mit Pilotkugel angele.

Ich persönlich empfand es ebenfalls schwer hier eine passende, Rute zu finden ich habe mir dann im Angelladen kurz beraten lassen. Ich habe allerdings den Hinweis gegeben, dass ich eventuell an einer Forellenanlage dauerhaft nicht glücklich werden könnte. Der Verkäufer ist ein langjähriger erfahrener Angler und das Geschäft ist auch in zweiter Generation. Er gab mir gleich das richtige Gerät.

Letztendlich bin ich dort mit einer Forellenrute rausgegangen. Daiwa Procaster 1203 MFS in 3,9 m Wurfgewicht von 10-35 Gramm . Eine preiswerte Rolle habe ich dazu mitgenommen Shimano FX C3000. Ich habe mich für eine 20er monofile Schnur entschieden.

Die Rute hat 50 € gekostet. Hier spürt man einfach, dass die kleine Portionsforelle keine Chance hat. Sie wird auf manchen Online Shops und da mal als Allrounder angegeben und soll auch kleine Karpfen damit sicher landen können. Das ist mir noch nicht passiert, ich glaube es allerdings. Sie gibt insgesamt eine gute Rückmeldung. Ebenfalls wenn der Fisch nur kurz anpackt und doch los lässt oder wenn man eine kleine 12 cm Rotfeder gebissen hat.

Mit der Rute kann man eine Bodentaster Montage auswerfen. Mit der Wurfweite eines Spirolinos (schwimmend) mit Pilotkugel bin ich recht zufrieden. Wenn ich den 10 Gramm Spirolino weit geworfen habe, sah ich meine kleine Pilotkugel nicht mehr. Bei einer Wasserkugel sehe ich auch kein Probleme. Auch mit den 5 und 6 Gramm vorbeibleiten Forellenposen war ich zufrieden. Diese Rute mit der genannten Rolle würde die Anforderungen erfüllen. Die Rolle hat mich ebenfalls 22,5 € gekostet. Das war vor ca. einem Jahr.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (1. Juni 2021)

moin,

ich fische am fopu gern mit der spro tt lake und sbiro, rolle jeweils red arc 1 x 1000 und 1 x 2000 -
bei der 1000 der hab ich ne 0,16 stroft drauf (lake) und bei der 2000 der ne 0,25 stroft (sbiro).
beide ruten in 3,30, beide bieten ein sicheres gefühl und die fische sitzen sicher, keine aussteiger.


----------

